# Beginner Dosage - Testosterone cypionate / winstrol



## seanmsimon (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi all,

I am beginning my first cycle.

I have a 250MG/ML vial of Testosterone cypionate. EDIT: 10 ml vial @ 250mg/ml

My Stats:

39 years old

170 lbs

5'10"

Approx. 18% bodyfat

My goal is to gain lean mass.

What would be a good dosage schedule for me?

I also have some winstrol (stanozolol) but I am hesitant to take it due to possible hair loss I am reading about.

Can someone advise on a winstrol schedule in case I do decide to take it?

Also, any advice or experience related to hair loss and winstrol?

Many thanks..


----------



## seanmsimon (Nov 29, 2011)

Per my doc's advice I am starting the following.

1cc of Test once per week. EDIT: 250mg/wk

1cc of winny twice per week EDIT: 50mg/2xWk

Any thoughts?


----------



## seanmsimon (Nov 29, 2011)

Anyone have any advice or comments?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

well i aint no gp but im'e telling you ya need more test,is your winny inj or oral bro. cc ?


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

seanmsimon said:


> Per my doc's advice I am starting the following.
> 
> 1cc of Test once per week.
> 
> ...


Thats meaningless mate, sorry, dont mean to be rude, but can you post the doseage and not the quantity.

i.e 250mg/week etc etc


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

act forget what i said many start of on 500mg but 10 weeks at 250mg will still give you gains bro if thats all you have


----------



## seanmsimon (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks guys. These are both injected. It is 250mg / week on the test and 500 on the winny. I was also reading around boards and saw 500mg / wk was pretty standard. I am in my second week so I can defenitly bump it up. Is 500mg good?


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

seanmsimon said:


> Thanks guys. These are both injected. It is 250mg / week on the test and 500 on the winny. I was also reading around boards and saw 500mg / wk was pretty standard. I am in my second week so I can defenitly bump it up. Is 500mg good?


500mg of winny! are you sure???


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

would not 500 mg of winny and only 250 mg of test cause libido issues`?


----------



## seanmsimon (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry... vial says 50Mg/mL so 1cc would be approx 1ml which would be 50mg. So that would be 50mg 2 x week on the winny. And 250mg 1 x week on the test.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

that sounds abit better yeah would be a nice little cycle that one


----------



## seanmsimon (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks, should I bump the test from 250mg/wk to 500mg/wk?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah if you have the gear to bump it up to 500mg a week then by all means do so, How long is your cycle for mate?


----------



## Numb (Jan 11, 2010)

First cycle stick to one compound, winny will induce hair loss especially if your prone.

If hairloss is something that concerns you, you'd be much safer on just 500mg of test c a week in my opinion.


----------



## seanmsimon (Nov 29, 2011)

Appreciate!

I am bumping the test up to 500mg/wk and will hold off on the winny.

Few more questions:

1. How long does winny stay in your system? Reason I ask is that if I do try it on another cycle I am wondering how soon sides effects would subside after discontinuing.

2. Post Cycle Therapy (PCT), Is it recommended after only a 6 week test cycle at 500mg/wk? I see some pretty simple PCT plans out there and also some that are pretty elaborate. Any recommendations?


----------



## seanmsimon (Nov 29, 2011)

bump


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

seanmsimon said:


> 2. Post Cycle Therapy (PCT), Is it recommended after only a 6 week test cycle at 500mg/wk? I see some pretty simple PCT plans out there and also some that are pretty elaborate. Any recommendations?


Any reason your running it for 6 weeks? Can you get more test to extend to 10-12 weeks?


----------



## retribution83 (Apr 26, 2011)

hi winstrol depot should be taken every day as it only has a 9 hour half life, as for sides, you will only experience the hair loss sides if you are prone to it.

pct should be run after EVERY cycle, even a pro hormone cycle otherwise the cycle is pointless


----------

